# I MISS STEELEY,DAMMIT!



## sachem allison (Jun 29, 2013)

I MISS STEELEY, DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 29, 2013)

Agreed, his historic pics were the best posts going.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 29, 2013)

+1

everytime I see someone reply to one of his threads, I get excited like maybe he's back.

Where ya at steeley???

Perhaps we should start an annoying PM barrage to smoke him out.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 29, 2013)

I know! I can't remember the last time I saw a photo of Miss Potato Sack 1972

I also miss his historical kitchen photos!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 29, 2013)

I just checked out one of his threads a few days ago and wondered where he was. 

That's it. I'm tracking down a pic, in his honor!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm listening to Steely Dan. Does that help?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 29, 2013)

Gotta be honest, I can't find anything wort posting. How's he do it??


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2013)

lol, he is what I would call a pack rat of knowledge, that likes to share. Which is very uncommon.


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 29, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I know! I can't remember the last time I saw a photo of Miss Potato Sack 1972
> 
> I also miss his historical kitchen photos!



that was mine, thank you, I miss her too.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone know if he is even alright? He hasn't logged into kkf in a few months...

:sad0:


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 29, 2013)

written him three or four times, no reply.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 30, 2013)

It's a major bummer Steeley is no longer posting. He contributed a lot to KKF and the photos were always great. He's one of the good guys for sure.

Dave


----------

